# ✨Kelsey's Surprise Blind-Bag DIY Giveaway!✨ Closed for the night!



## theviolentlolita (May 4, 2020)

*Kelsey's Surprise DIY Giveaway!*






After saving up pretty much every extra DIY I've gotten, it's time to execute *OPERATION BLIND BAG*. Which is basically putting them all in bags and giving them out to people. There are *45* DIYs wrapped and randomly placed around the stage. I'm not gonna lie, some of them are next to garbage; however, 3 of them are gold DIYs, some flower crowns and wreaths, there is an ironwood DIY. You could get lucky, so I want you to put your faith in lady luck and go for gold!

*Rules:*
-People will be invited in groups of 3.
-Wait together for everyone in your group to show up. I will walk you guys to the stage.
-Everyone can choose 1 bag to open. If I don't get 45 individual people who want to try you can come back for a second chance.
-Do not run through or pick my flowers!
-Do not use - (minus) to leave. Use the airport.

List of potential DIYs:


Spoiler: DIY list



Log Decorative Shelves
Taurus Bathtub
Scarecrow
Natural Garden Table
Fruit Basket
Wooden Block Bench
Tree Standee
Golden Seat
Log Chair
Bamboo-Shoot Lamp
Ukulele
Large Cardboard Boxes
Lucky Gold Cat
Pan Flute
Trophy Case
Birdcage
Gold Screen Wall
Pot x2
Leaf Umbrella
Ironwood Low Table
Wooden Chair
Cherry Wall x2
Key Holder
Chic Rose Crown
Birdhouse
Woodland Wall
Green-leaf Pile
Wooden Table Mirror x2
Stacked-wood Wall
Kettlebell
Jungle Flooring x2
Dark Rose Wreath x2
Bamboo Wand
Ironwood Table
Basket Pack
Wooden-block Bed
Iron Garden Chair
Gold Rose Crown
Hyacinth Lamp
Money Flooring


----------



## Rifry (May 4, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 4, 2020)

Ohh, i would like to try!


----------



## Lycheee (May 4, 2020)

I would like to participate!! : ))


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 4, 2020)

Rifry said:


> I'd love to come!





peachycrossing9 said:


> Ohh, i would like to try!





Lycheee said:


> I would like to participate!! : ))


 Great! You guys are group 1, I'll PM you the Dodo code soon!


----------



## lizardon (May 4, 2020)

Would like to come, have 2 DIYs that I'm interested!
Should I bring more DIY over for you to put in the game??


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 4, 2020)

lizardon said:


> Would like to come, have 2 DIYs that I'm interested!
> Should I bring more DIY over for you to put in the game??


I will add you to the next group! And you can if you'd like!


----------



## PinkyPoo (May 4, 2020)

This is a cool idea! I’m feeling lucky! Can I be added to a group?


----------



## lizardon (May 4, 2020)

theviolentlolita said:


> I will add you to the next group! And you can if you'd like!



I will bring 5 over, and maybe you can wrap them with the same color??


----------



## Leann (May 5, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 5, 2020)

lizardon said:


> I will bring 5 over, and maybe you can wrap them with the same color??


Sounds good to me!

So group 2 is 
@lizardon @PinkyPoo and @Leann !


----------



## Daisy189 (May 5, 2020)

Hi, I would love to come by : )


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 5, 2020)

Daisy189 said:


> Hi, I would love to come by : )


You will be the first in group 3!


----------



## lizardon (May 5, 2020)

I'd like to try my luck again, need get my 2 missing diys


----------



## sunny-val (May 5, 2020)

i'd love to do this! sounds so fun!


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 5, 2020)

lizardon said:


> I'd like to try my luck again, need get my 2 missing diys


haha, sure. but FYI, i just added your DIYs to the pile 

and i'm gonna send out the invite for group 3!


----------



## lizardon (May 5, 2020)

theviolentlolita said:


> haha, sure. but FYI, i just added your DIYs to the pile
> 
> and i'm gonna send out the invite for group 3!



That would be funny if I pick my own stuff lol


----------



## Tasuot (May 5, 2020)

Hi there! I would love to come over! (=


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 5, 2020)

group 3 is on the way! @lizardon you will be the first in group 4


----------



## Irescien (May 5, 2020)

I'd like to come by!


----------



## marumaru (May 5, 2020)

I'd like to come if you're still open c:


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 5, 2020)

Okay! Group 4 is @lizardon @Spaarki and @marumaru ! Your PM with the dodo code will be out shortly!


----------



## lizardon (May 5, 2020)

theviolentlolita said:


> Okay! Group 4 is @lizardon @Spaarki and @marumaru ! Your PM with the dodo code will be out shortly!



Busy at the moment, will let them play first


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 5, 2020)

Okay guys, I'm gonna go to bed so I'm closing up for the night. But I will re open tomorrow!


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 6, 2020)

Aaaaand we're open again! I updated the list with a few more DIYs that have been added


----------



## sunny-val (May 6, 2020)

hii! i'd love to come! (i think i came a couple days ago, is that allowed?)


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 6, 2020)

sunny-val said:


> hii! i'd love to come! (i think i came a couple days ago, is that allowed?)


Yeah that's fine, it's a new day haha


----------



## Bloobloop (May 6, 2020)

hey i'd love to come if you're still doing this!


----------



## atriosocool (May 6, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 6, 2020)

Okay, @sunny-val , @Bloobloop , and @atriosocool will be the first group, i'll PM you you the dodo!


----------



## shirocha (May 6, 2020)

I'd love to come by!


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 6, 2020)

shirocha said:


> I'd love to come by!


Awesome! you'll be forst in the next group


----------



## lxjshrss (May 6, 2020)

Would like to join for the next round if possible! Do I need to bring anything?


----------



## iiMushyxD (May 6, 2020)

Hi, would love to come by if you’re still accepting!


----------



## Bloobloop (May 6, 2020)

ahh i think my internet went out for a sec, can i come back?


----------



## cami_tayler (May 6, 2020)

Hi! This sounds awesome, would love to come by!


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 6, 2020)

i'd like to stop by!


----------



## FlashLaSmoke (May 6, 2020)

theviolentlolita said:


> *Kelsey's Surprise DIY Giveaway!*
> 
> View attachment 253121
> 
> ...


Can I come shopping at your store  please?


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 6, 2020)

Hey everyone, thanks for the response! Next group pm is being sent out and you have all been added to the list


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 6, 2020)

i’d love to come over!


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 6, 2020)

lxjshrss said:


> Would like to join for the next round if possible! Do I need to bring anything?


You dont need to bring anything, it's free to everyone. but if you have extra DIYs you want to donate I will put them towards the giveaway!


FlashLaSmoke said:


> Can I come shopping at your store  please?


you can check my store, but please wait till we're dont with the give away part first


----------



## FlashLaSmoke (May 6, 2020)

theviolentlolita said:


> You dont need to bring anything, it's free to everyone. but if you have extra DIYs you want to donate I will put them towards the giveaway!
> 
> you can check my store, but please wait till we're dont with the give away part first


Alright  I think  I have  2 DIY


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 6, 2020)

I'd like to come by if possible


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 6, 2020)

the next groups PM has been sent out! @OverRatedcx and @~Kilza~ you guys are on deck!


----------



## chibby (May 6, 2020)

hi, are you still letting people visit? if so i’d love to come <3


----------



## Rosaline (May 6, 2020)

I'd love to come if still open! <3


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 6, 2020)

chibby said:


> hi, are you still letting people visit? if so i’d love to come <3





Rosaline said:


> I'd love to come if still open! <3


I'm still going! I'll send you guys the code!


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 6, 2020)

I'm still open if anyone wants to swing by!


----------



## Holysub (May 6, 2020)

Hi! Can I come?


----------



## Terrabull (May 6, 2020)

Hello, I'd like to join you next time please.


----------



## Bandit_2 (May 6, 2020)

I'd love to come by


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 6, 2020)

I sent a pm to both of you!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 6, 2020)

How generous! Could I try?


----------



## FlashLaSmoke (May 6, 2020)

theviolentlolita said:


> You dont need to bring anything, it's free to everyone. but if you have extra DIYs you want to donate I will put them towards the giveaway!
> 
> you can check my store, but please wait till we're dont with the give away part first


Can I come shopping at your store  please?


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 6, 2020)

FlashLaSmoke said:


> Can I come shopping at your store  please?


Sure! Sorry, i think i forgot you were going to do that and kicked you


----------



## Xdee (May 6, 2020)

hi can I please come by


----------



## MollyMakAttack (May 6, 2020)

I would love to try!!


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 6, 2020)

Xdee said:


> hi can I please come by





MollyMakAttack said:


> I would love to try!!


Sent you guys a pm!


----------



## Taishan (May 6, 2020)

Hi. Can I please come by if this is still open?


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 6, 2020)

Front page updated, Celeste randomly showed up and I received some donations so those have been updated as well!


----------



## sproutsprite (May 6, 2020)

i'd love to come by!!


----------



## slzzpz (May 6, 2020)

can i come by?

bad hombre from isla dabs


----------



## spensg (May 6, 2020)

Anymore spots? Would love to come by!

Spens from Paneira!


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 6, 2020)

@sproutsprite , @slzzpz , and @spensg you guys are gonna be the next group! pming you soon!


----------



## slzzpz (May 6, 2020)

theviolentlolita said:


> @sproutsprite , @slzzpz , and @spensg you guys are gonna be the next group! pming you soon!



thanks!


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 7, 2020)

Closing up for the night, I will be back tomorrow!


----------



## savvistyles (May 7, 2020)

I would love to stop by if you have room!


----------



## Terrabull (May 7, 2020)

Thanks for the fun last night!
I got a new DIY because of Celeste showing up. lol!


----------

